
An autocompletion daemon for Go - obilgic
https://github.com/nsf/gocode
======
AlexanderDhoore
The Go people really have figured everything out. You don't need IDEs! You
need reusable pieces of code that you can plug into every other text editor,
IDE or what have you.

For C/C++/Obj-C we can use llvm/clang. [1] I've found Pysmell[2] and Rope[3],
for Python. C# has NRefactory[4], which is used by the Sharpdevelop and
Xamarin folks. When doing java you can kind of do this with Eclim[5]. It can
run a headless eclipse.

The day vim does all of these out of the box, will be a happy day!

[1] <https://github.com/Rip-Rip/clang_complete>

[2] <https://code.google.com/p/pysmell/>

[3] <http://rope.sourceforge.net/>

[4] <https://github.com/icsharpcode/NRefactory>

[5] <http://eclim.org>

~~~
davvid
YouCompleteMe[1] was discussed here[2] not too long ago. Do you have any
thoughts on how it compares to clang_complete and pysmell/rope?

It would be nice if this new Go completer could be plugged into YCM (for
example), or if these various plugins could combine efforts somehow.
Superficially (I haven't read the source), YCM seems like it would have a
pluggable backend since it already uses both llvm/clang and jedi(python) for
completions.

[1] <https://github.com/Valloric/YouCompleteMe>

[2] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5169062>

~~~
AndreasFrom
Gocode can provide Omnicompletion for Vim which YCM can autocomplete for you,
if that's what you mean. I'm currently doing that and it works really nicely.

------
dualogy
Not new, but yeah awesome. This automagically integrates into Sublime Text
simply by just installing the GoSublime plugin.

------
grey-area
This works really well with Textmate 2 as well with the default Go bundle,
though I did have a problem with the daemon not communicating with TM
correctly at first - it was running, but no autocomplete in Textmate. Stopping
it and restarting did the trick.

Thanks for the great tool, I'll be using this a lot.

------
deltasquared
That project just made my day!

